
On Gender in Minecraft - Divinite
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/28188312756/gender-in-minecraft
======
DavidWarden
The fact that this even have to be said is retarded.

~~~
Gigablah
Now someone will have to write a blog post about your usage of "retarded".

------
goldenchrome
This is not HN worthy.

